# Furminator - shedding comb



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Do any of you use Furminator on your chis? If yes - for Long Coats or for Smooth? How often do you use them?

I have two long coats and one smooth (very thick smooth with undercoat). Peppi, my long coat chi, is currently shedding lots, so I bought very small Furminator tool ( http://www.reseauvivog.fr/product_info.php?cPath=4_10&products_id=2365 ). I got lots of dead hear out of her and she looks so much better now  How often I can use this? Are there different ones for long coats and smooth coats?

Thanks in advance


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I just posted this in Terri's thread and it's pretty relevant so I'm just going to paste my reply over here as well. 



huskyluv said:


> I have a Furminator (size large/4 in blade) for my husky. It is a good brush and something I like to have on hand for my sibe but it certainly is my last choice among the deshedding tools that I have. I would never put a Furminator to a Chihuahua mainly because of the way it pulls out the undercoat (and in some cases the top coat as well depending on the individual dog's coat) rather than just removing the loose undercoat like most other brushes like the slicker or undercoat rakes do. Another issue I have with the Furminator is that it tends to leave my husky's coat very flat after brushing him out with it, not the desired effect at all. After using the Furminator I always say my sibe looks more like he's in a tuxedo than in a furry husky coat.
> 
> ....the furminator is basically a number 40 blade (like you use for grooming clippers) with a handle. With that said I'd say all the cheaper Furminator knock offs are equally effective. I wouldn't ever use a Furminator type brush on a chi but that's just me....


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

That's just me too, Val. I wouldn't use a Furminator type comb on a Chi coat. Even a double coated Smooth doesn't have the coat type for this product. In addition to the fact that it can be painful to the Chi, what it takes out may never come back in correctly.

Chis are wash and wear dogs. Their coats don't usually require special equipment. Usually a soft bristle brush or a comb works fine. For heavy shedding, a weekly bath and blow dry will take care of it. Some just have more coat and shed more...they don't need special tools, just more baths.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for your replies 

Oh boy :? I really hope I didn't damage her coat now :shock:

Well I didn't brush lots because I wanted to double check first, but I did brush some, she wasn't in pain at all, she enjoyed it! 

Why then they say those are dead hair??? :nshocked1: I am shocked with the false information they are providing about those brushes !!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I have & use the furminator on some of my Chi's w/o issue. They actually like it.  I don't use it on Maxie or Matilda because their fur is so short so it's sort of pointless. But for the rest it works well. I use it anywhere between every week to every month depending on the season.

What I prefer to use are lint rollers....or cheap duct tape. Before you think of me as torturous I wrap it around my hand & gently do it. They LOVE this. I view it sort of like a back rub/scratch for them. They sit there & fall asleep  and it actually works the best out of any brush or anything as far as getting rid of any loose hairs go!

**edit to add I don't use the duct tape or lint roller on Maribelle. Usually I don't have to use anything on Maribelle because she never sheds...but I also worry about pulling her hair since it's it's longer/silkier.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

MChis said:


> What I prefer to use are lint rollers....or cheap duct tape. Before you think of me as torturous I wrap it around my hand & gently do it. They LOVE this. I view it sort of like a back rub/scratch for them. They sit there & fall asleep  and it actually works the best out of any brush or anything as far as getting rid of any loose hairs go!
> 
> **edit to add I don't use the duct tape or lint roller on Maribelle. Usually I don't have to use anything on Maribelle because she never sheds...but I also worry about pulling her hair since it's it's longer/silkier.


I'd much rather see this than the Furminator. The concept behind the Furminator is carding, which is used for Terriors that have their coat stripped. When a dog is hand stripped, the hair is pulled out by the root. It allows for the correct, hard coat that these breeds are supposed to have. These breeds don't shed out the coat like soft coated breeds so. To help the process, many groomers/owners have switched to carding. This uses a 40 blade (or other "carding" tool) to pull that hair out instead of the fingers. Easier on the hand and a faster process. The Furminator is a blade with a handle. If you added electicity, you would have clippers. The hair is caught in the blade and pulled out. It is an inanimate object and does not know the difference between good coat, undercoat, loose hair, or attached hair. Can it be used on any dog or cat? Yes. Can the pet act like it doesn't hurt? 
Absolutely, as animals are genetically encoded not to show pain. They also enjoy the undivided attention they get from the owner when getting "brushed." *Best thing you can do with any product is try it on yourself first before you use it on your dog*. Groomers are trained to use a tool on ourselves first. Been there, done that with the Furminator. It doesn't feel good to me, that's for sure. 

I much prefer the use of the Lint Rollers or duct tape around your hand. At this point, all you're doing is petting the dog and the tape picks up the loose hair. Unless you are putting the tape on the dog, pressing down, and then ripping it off against the grain, you shouldn't be snatching out attached coat. I'm all for loose hair coming off the dog. That doesn't hurt, as it's coming out on it's own anyway. However, hair that's attached and supposed to be there will hurt when it's pulled out, regardless of what you use.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

FireFox said:


> Thanks for your replies
> 
> Oh boy :? I really hope I didn't damage her coat now :shock:
> 
> ...


They aren't giving out false information per se. The Furminator does remove loose undercoat and dander BUT as Lisa pointed out it does not discriminate. It pulls out loose undercoat but it always pulls out everything else along with it. It has a tendency to also either remove and break the outer coat as well. For different coat types and lengths the Furminator would actually be a good tool, I would not recommend it for any type of Chihuahua coat. The Furminator actually pulls on the coat, other brushes are more gentle and just run through the coat without pulling which is much safer and better. Even the Furminator comes with the warning not to spend too much time brushing a single area as it will strip the coat and irritate your dog.

And it's true, animals are predisposed to not show signs of pain because it shows weakness. Think about how many times have we seen dogs stay still in silent after trauma like broken bones or fractures when you know beyond a shadow of a doubt they are in serious pain but not showing it.

Lisa's advice is superb and I second everything she's said. For my dogs I do baths and blow outs with a high velocity dryer. The baths loosen the coat and the high velocity dryer blows out all the loose undercoat and dander. I could not live without my HV dryer and it is my most valuable grooming tool.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i bought the smallest Furminator last month and i think it's great.
i use it on Diefie as he has a double coat which ordinary brushes and combs just don't deal with. i've tried all kinds and spent a lot of money on grooming items which are no good on his coat. 
i've used it once so far and Diefie absolutely loved it and it did a wonderful job stripping out all his loose undercoat. i used it slowly and gently and his coat looks brilliant now, all sleek and smooth. it hasn't stripped all his undercoat, there's still plenty there. it just took out all the loose stuff. 
a big plus is that Diefie isn't hot and itchy any more. he'd spend an awful lot of time scratching out wads of fluff. also he'd swallow loads of undercoat when he licked himself which wasn't good for his tummy. 
i'm going to use it only when i see the undercoat start to build up again.
i think it's one of those items that you have to use your own judgement about.
i like my Furminator and i think i'm doing the right thing for Diefie and his coat.

i just wanted to add that i know the Furminator didn't hurt or pull Diefie's hair or skin, if it did, he'd soon let me know. he's the biggest wimp and makes a huge fuss if he's got the slightest pain.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you for your replies


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I got one for Mia a while ago and it works great. She is a smooth coat and I usually use it once a week after I give her a bath.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wouldnt use furminator , he barely had hair LOL -_-;


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried it out...none of the girls liked it especially Emmy who's the worst shedder, so I gave it to my friend, she has cats and loves it.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i do when i give mine a bath at work , i love it


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I use 'Furminator Shampoo' it works great & smells amazing


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

My mil uses it on her long coats and she loves it so does the dogs 
But i wouldn't use it on mine i would be afraid of ruining there lovely coats!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Both of my chis are smooth coats/short hair, and I use a Furminator on them. It works great on them....I don't see what it is that people don't like about it. I love it! After I use it on my two, there is so much less hair floating around everywhere. They shed alot, so I try to use it at least every other week or so.


----------

